# 389 tri power carb?



## noluck (Aug 13, 2008)

hello, i rebuilt the original tripower carbs on a friends 66 gto. they were sitting since 1973, im nowhere near an expert. i soaked them and blew everthing out until the looked spotless. the float setting seems correct for inverted and for float drop and the accelerator pump seems fine also but im not getting a shot of gas in a strong stream when i open the throttle, just a slight dribble ? the end carbs give a good shot of gas when you open the linkage but the center carb wont.
any ideas on what i should be checking? thanks


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Accelerator pump circuit may be clogged, or bad accelerator pump. Also, make sure linkage is fully actuating for a full shot.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

The acc pump may not be sealing on the inside bore of the carb. I always coat the rubber part with grease to make sure it's lubed good and seals tight. Make sure the 'BB' (if it has one) is in the right spot and is sealing as well. If you remove the acc pump diaphram, you should be able to squirt carb cleaner through the passages to verify they are clear and have good flow.


----------



## noluck (Aug 13, 2008)

thanks, ill give that a try


----------



## 67gteeoh (Dec 17, 2008)

noluck said:


> hello, i rebuilt the original tripower carbs on a friends 66 gto. they were sitting since 1973, im nowhere near an expert. i soaked them and blew everthing out until the looked spotless. the float setting seems correct for inverted and for float drop and the accelerator pump seems fine also but im not getting a shot of gas in a strong stream when i open the throttle, just a slight dribble ? the end carbs give a good shot of gas when you open the linkage but the center carb wont.
> any ideas on what i should be checking? thanks


I'd also check the center carb venturi cluster. That's what gives the final shot of fuel. I just rebuilt my tri-power after it was sitting for 30 years. I Made sure to soak those clusters real good and blow all of the small holes out with compressed air. 

One mistake I did made with mine is I installed lockwashers instead of the fiber washers on the two center venturi screws causing fuel to leak pass the screw heads and not allowing a full shot of fuel. 

Just a couple additional area to look at.

Wayne


----------

